# System sehr langsam, Festplatte defekt?



## sanvibe (7. September 2015)

Mein Laptop (W8) ist nicht mal ein Jahr alt und scheint jetzt schon schlapp zu machen.
Seit einer Woche kommt es vermehrt zu extrem verzögerten Startvorgängen, bei denen der explorer entweder gar nicht lädt oder direkt beendet wird. (lt. Ereignisanzeige)
In Gebrauch ist das ganze Sytem sehr träge (geworden). Oft schmieren Programme oder der explorer komplett ab.
Auch der Task-Manager ist oft nicht zu öffnen.

Durch ein Forum inspiriert hab ich mir mal die Fesplatte näher angeschaut. Ich glaube der geht's nicht so gut
Windows 8 Neuer PC wird "plötzlich" langsamer

Wäre dankbar für Experten-Meinungen!


CrystalDiskInfo

-- Disk List ---------------------------------------------------------------
 (1) ST500LT012-1DG142 : 500,1 GB [0/0/0, pd1] - st

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 (1) ST500LT012-1DG142
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
           Model : ST500LT012-1DG142
        Firmware : 0002LVM1
   Serial Number : ********
       Disk Size : 500,1 GB (7,9/137,4/500,1/500,1)
     Buffer Size : Unbekannt
     Queue Depth : 32
    # of Sectors : 976773168
   Rotation Rate : 5400 RPM
       Interface : Serial ATA
   Major Version : ATA8-ACS
   Minor Version : ATA8-ACS version 4
   Transfer Mode : SATA/600 | SATA/600
  Power On Hours : 1225 Std.
  Power On Count : 1334 mal
     Temperature : 28 C (82 F)
   Health Status : Gut
        Features : S.M.A.R.T., APM, 48bit LBA, NCQ
       APM Level : 8080h [ON]
       AAM Level : ----

-- S.M.A.R.T. --------------------------------------------------------------
ID Cur Wor Thr RawValues(6) Attribute Name
01 108 _99 _34 0000012F18E0 Lesefehlerrate
03 _99 _99 __0 000000000000 Mittlere Anlaufzeit
04 _99 _99 _20 000000000537 Start/Stopp-Zyklen der Spindel
05 100 100 _36 000000000000 Wiederzugewiesene Sektoren
07 _73 _60 _30 000202C838E5 Suchfehler
09 _99 _99 __0 0000000004C9 Betriebsstunden
0A 100 100 _97 000000000000 Misslungene Spindelanläufe
0C _99 _99 _20 000000000536 Geräte-Einschaltvorgänge
B8 100 100 _99 000000000000 Ende-zu-Ende-Fehler
BB 100 100 __0 000000000000 Gemeldete unkorrigierbare Fehler
BC 100 _99 __0 000100010001 Befehlszeitüberschreitung
BD 100 100 __0 000000000000 Übergeordnete Schreibvorgänge
BE _72 _53 _45 00001C15001C Luftstromtemperatur
BF 100 100 __0 00000000018E Beschleunigungssensor-Fehlerrate
C0 100 100 __0 000000000006 Ausschaltungsabbrüche
C1 _84 _84 __0 000000007E33 Laden/Entladen-Zyklen
C2 _28 _47 __0 000F0000001C Temperatur
C5 100 100 __0 000000000000 Aktuell ausstehende Sektoren
C6 100 100 __0 000000000000 Nicht korrigierbare Sektoren
C7 200 200 __0 000000000000 UltraDMA-CRC-Fehler
FE 100 100 __0 000000000000 Freifallschutz

-- IDENTIFY_DEVICE ---------------------------------------------------------
        0    1    2    3    4    5    6    7    8    9
000: 0C5A 3FFF C837 000F 0000 0000 003F 0000 0000 0000
010: FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF 5237
020: 0000 0000 0004 3030 3032 4C56 4D31 5354 3530 304C
030: 5430 3132 2D31 4447 3134 3220 2020 2020 2020 2020
040: 2020 2020 2020 2020 2020 2020 2020 8010 4000 2F00
050: 4000 0200 0200 0007 4443 000F 003F FB53 00FB 0110
060: FFFF 0FFF 0000 0007 0003 0078 0078 0078 0078 0000
070: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 001F 8F0E 0006 0048 0040
080: 01F8 0029 346B 7D29 6123 3469 BC09 6123 407F 0035
090: 0035 8080 FFFE 0000 FE00 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
100: 6030 3A38 0000 0000 0000 0000 6003 0000 5000 C500
110: 6D7B D0FB 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 401E
120: 401E 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0029 6030
130: 3A38 6030 3A38 2020 0002 0140 0100 5000 3C06 3C0A
140: 0000 003C 0000 0008 0000 0000 7CFF 0280 0004 0000
150: 0008 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 7500 8000
160: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0003 0000
170: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
180: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
190: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
200: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 1031 0000 0000 4000
210: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 1518 0000 0000
220: 0002 0000 103F 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
230: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
240: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
250: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 B8A5

-- SMART_READ_DATA ---------------------------------------------------------
     +0 +1 +2 +3 +4 +5 +6 +7 +8 +9 +A +B +C +D +E +F
000: 0A 00 01 0F 00 6C 63 E0 18 2F 01 00 00 00 03 03
010: 00 63 63 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 32 00 63 63 37
020: 05 00 00 00 00 00 05 33 00 64 64 00 00 00 00 00
030: 00 00 07 0F 00 49 3C E5 38 C8 02 02 00 00 09 32
040: 00 63 63 C9 04 00 00 00 00 00 0A 13 00 64 64 00
050: 00 00 00 00 00 00 0C 32 00 63 63 36 05 00 00 00
060: 00 00 B8 32 00 64 64 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 BB 32
070: 00 64 64 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 BC 32 00 64 63 01
080: 00 01 00 01 00 00 BD 3A 00 64 64 00 00 00 00 00
090: 00 00 BE 22 00 48 35 1C 00 15 1C 00 00 00 BF 32
0A0: 00 64 64 8E 01 00 00 00 00 00 C0 32 00 64 64 06
0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 C1 32 00 54 54 33 7E 00 00 00
0C0: 00 00 C2 22 00 1C 2F 1C 00 00 00 0F 00 00 C5 12
0D0: 00 64 64 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C6 10 00 64 64 00
0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 C7 3E 00 C8 C8 00 00 00 00 00
0F0: 00 00 FE 32 00 64 64 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
100: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
110: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
120: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
130: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
140: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
150: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
160: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 73
170: 03 00 01 00 01 6D 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
180: 00 00 00 00 48 03 00 00 07 01 01 01 01 01 01 01
190: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00
1A0: 00 00 00 00 8E 01 00 00 13 19 17 22 1C 04 00 00
1B0: 00 00 00 00 01 00 AD 0D F0 25 50 E9 00 00 00 00
1C0: B8 E8 2A 7F 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1D0: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 8A 25 00 00 B1 00 1D 00
1E0: 00 00 00 00 08 15 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 26
1F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B

-- SMART_READ_THRESHOLD ----------------------------------------------------
     +0 +1 +2 +3 +4 +5 +6 +7 +8 +9 +A +B +C +D +E +F
000: 01 00 01 22 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 00
010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 14 00 00 00 00
020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 24 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
030: 00 00 07 1E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 09 00
040: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0A 61 00 00 00 00
050: 00 00 00 00 00 00 0C 14 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
060: 00 00 B8 63 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 BB 00
070: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 BC 00 00 00 00 00
080: 00 00 00 00 00 00 BD 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
090: 00 00 BE 2D 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 BF 00
0A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00
0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 C1 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0C0: 00 00 C2 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C5 00
0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C6 00 00 00 00 00
0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 C7 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0F0: 00 00 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
100: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
110: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
120: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
130: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
140: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
150: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
160: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
170: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
180: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
190: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 53


----------



## Research (7. September 2015)

Ubuntu-Live-DVD brennen. booten.
Disk Utility eingeben.

Dort wird es sehr verständlich angezeigt.
Eventuell den Extended Test machen.


----------



## norse (8. September 2015)

Nunja Suchfehler und Lesefehler zeigen immer daraufhin, dass es Probleme gibt. Die können von
HDD, Mainboard, Treiber oder Kabel kommen. Meine Erfahrung zeigt aber, dass es meist die Festplatte war.


----------



## dgcss (8. September 2015)

Nope HDD ist OK "Health Status : Gut"

Einfach mal SFC starten ... evtl sind Systemdateien durcheinander oder bekommen sich in die Haare


> a) Drücken Sie auf [Windows] + [R], um das Ausführen-Fenster aufzurufen.
> 
> b) Geben Sie cmd ein und im Anschluss mit [Enter] bestätigen.
> 
> ...



Denke eher das was in der Regestry verrückt spielt oder sich einfach zu viel müll angesammelt hat. Versuch das einfach mal mit einem Tool zu säubern.


----------



## rabe08 (8. September 2015)

Oder einfach mal neuinstallieren.


----------



## S754 (8. September 2015)

Einfach mal neu aufsetzen. Ich bin mir sicher, dass der PC total zugemüllt ist


----------



## NatokWa (8. September 2015)

Neu aufsetzen ..... warum bitte  wenn Tools wie CC-Cleaner das wesentlich schneller und OHNE Neuinstallation hin bekommen ? 
Kann auch sein das die Platte einfach Fragmentiert wie sau ist und damit net mehr klar kommt , da reicht schon ein gutes altes Defrag und schon läufts runder .

Neuinstallation sollte immer der LETZTE Schritt sein , wenn alle anderen Möglichkeiten (die meist deutlich schneller sind) ausgeschöpft wurden .


----------



## S754 (8. September 2015)

CCleaner ersetzt keine frische Windows-Installation.
Ich weiß ja nicht, wo du lebst, aber heutzutage geht das ziemlich rasch.


----------



## norse (8. September 2015)

Echt geil hier  und die Smart werte werden mal einfach ignoriert


----------



## DKK007 (8. September 2015)

Gibt ja keine defekten Sektoren und die anderen HEX-Werte rechne ich mir nicht extra um.

@TE: Lade mal bitte einen Screenshot von CrystalDiskInfo hoch, der lässt sich wesentlich besser lesen.


----------



## sanvibe (8. September 2015)

Schon mal vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten!

Vermüllung kann ich ausschließen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sanvibe (8. September 2015)

Schon mal vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten!

Vermüllung kann ich ausschließen. 

Falls noch nützliche Infos fehlen bitte Bescheid geben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da das Gerät  (Lenovo IdeaPad Flex 15D, AMD A4-5000, ...) kein Jahr alt ist und eh nicht das Gelbe vom Ei müsste es doch eigentlich kein Problem sein das zurückzugeben?


----------



## norse (8. September 2015)

wie bereits erwähnt - die Such- und Lesefehlerrate ist mehr als ungewöhnlich hoch - Platte defekt oder Treiber / Mainboard probleme ...


----------



## gm121 (8. September 2015)

Wann das letzte mal defragmentiert? 
Wenns zu lang her is nützt Defragmentieren auch nix mehr.
Dann kannste nur neu aufsetzen-und alles Platt machen
auch schon gehabt


----------



## Inzersdorfer (8. September 2015)

Die ST500 hat 0 Lesefehler* , 2 Suchfehler*, 1 Command Timeout (ID BC, Befehlszeitüberschreitung) und 0 Schreibfehler (ID BD, High Fly Writes). 
Die Platte ist soweit noch in Ordnung, für deine andauernden Probleme können die obigen vereinzelten Fehler nicht verantwortlich sein, die Kopfgruppe wird allerdings alle 136½ Sekunden entladen (um Strom zu sparen).

*) erste 16 Bit/ 4 Stellen des 48 Bit/ 12 Stelligen hexadezimalen Rohwertes


----------



## hbf878 (8. September 2015)

norse schrieb:


> wie bereits erwähnt - die Such- und Lesefehlerrate ist mehr als ungewöhnlich hoch - Platte defekt oder Treiber / Mainboard probleme ...





norse schrieb:


> Echt geil hier  und die Smart werte werden mal einfach ignoriert


Ist eine Seagate. Such- und Lesefehlerrate sind prinzipiell in Ordnung.


----------

